# Samsung SM P2470 HDMI-Problem



## Drunken Corpse (24. Oktober 2010)

moin,moin. wie vielleicht manche in meinem anderen thread gelesen haben, habe ich mir den obg. monitor bestellt.
alles schön und gut und spitzen bild.
nun mein manko:

habe ihn über das vga-kabel angeschlossen. bin damit auch recht zufrieden (vom bild her). aber ist ja nicht sinn der sache das ich es nicht über hdmi laufen lassen kann...

das problem bei hdmi (ohne änderung der quelle):

überbeleuchtete farben, unscharf

hdmi (mit quelle auf PC; PC-DVI) bild ist in einem schwarzem rahmen und somit "klein"

natürlcih möchte ich ja die 24'' ausnutzen.

schonmal danke für jeglichen lösungsansatz/-vorschlag

mfg.: DC


----------



## Whitey (24. Oktober 2010)

Wie wäre es ihn per DVI anzuschließen wie es jeder macht.Falls damit die selben Probleme auftreten wie mit HDMI hast du sicher eine ATI und es liegt an einer Einstellung im Treiber.

Edit: Schau mal hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...d-und-es-sind-schwarze-raender-uberall-2.html

Ps: Die Einstellung bei ATI-Karten heisst Over-scan.


----------



## Drunken Corpse (24. Oktober 2010)

wow danke. klappt wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe.



mfg.: DC

PS. meiner hat keinen DVI-eingang


----------

